# Stereo/Climate Control backlight not working



## rasputinschild (Jan 24, 2009)

Last night after working with the battery disconnected from the car I noticed my backlighting was dead, you know like the map light, and the light for the gear shift type stuff. 
The stereo worked as well as the climate control but no illumination.
I couldn't figure out what casued it to happen but the solution is to turn your headlights from auto to off and back once or twice.
It worked for me anyhow.

Just a tip


----------

